# First post - Long time lurker



## nnn (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello to all.... This is a fantastic forum with an amazing wealth of knowledge.... 

In way of background; I have been boating one way or another for over 30 years,,, I started at 12 years old in Upstate NY on Lake Oscawana with a small row boat and a 6hp Johnson outboard, then a 16ft Glastron with a 70 Merc,,, my parents also had a sunfish and a AquaCat.... Great fun spending summers on the lake... 

After that I did a 4 year tour on a larger boat in the South Pacific - USS Ranger CV-61 - An old forestall class aircraft carrier 

Since then I have owned many sportfish and center console power boats in Florida and the Keys..... Blackfin, Tiara, Regulator, Pathfinder, Donzi, etc… I often take the wheel on friends larger yachts ranging from 40 to 65 feet… 

Recently, I started sailing on my friends 34 Catalina and have really enjoyed it.... So much in fact that I am contemplating moving away from power to purchase a Sabre 36 or Tartan 37 for Florida, Bahamas, etc.... 

My long term plan is to get all the kids self sufficient in 10 years and sail the East Coast, Bahamas and Caribbean… I have my heart set on a 54 Hylas or similar Oyster…. Now if the stock market will cooperate I may just be able to get it done!!

Reading this forum has improved my sailing knowledge tremendously and I look forward to being an active participant..... 

Best regards,

Triple Net "nnn"


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Those are some beautiful boats in your plans. Do keep in mind that there are boats that will provide the same function for the US East Coast and Island hopping south to the Carribean for far less money,- that is, if the market does not cooperate. 'take care and joy, Aythbya crew


----------



## nnn (Jan 29, 2010)

CaptainForce said:


> Those are some beautiful boats in your plans. Do keep in mind that there are boats that will provide the same function for the US East Coast and Island hopping south to the Carribean for far less money,- that is, if the market does not cooperate. 'take care and joy, Aythbya crew


Thanks for the welcome and I fully agree ...

I usually like to purchase the best boat I can afford once its fully depreciated... Figure a 10 year old quality boat will be a lot less to maintain than an equally old middle of the road vessel...

That said; I also like Sabre, Tartan, Tayana, etc... But while I am dreaming - I will dream big 

Lets see how my bank account looks after getting the kids in college...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## rbonilla (Nov 8, 2006)

*nnn...welcome...*

hey there mate...welcome....

richard
colorado
v-3 division
uss ranger
1974 -1976

22' boston whaler revenge 250 johnson
23' ericson sailboat
[email protected]@kin' for a ericson 38-200 ( 1984 - 1986 )
odyssey sailing corp


----------



## nnn (Jan 29, 2010)

How u doing "rangerman" !!!!! 

uss Ranger 84-88.... G3 Division....

Cool.. Small world...


----------



## rbonilla (Nov 8, 2006)

livin' the dream...buddy, livin' the dream....

:thewave:



nnn said:


> How u doing "rangerman" !!!!!
> 
> uss Ranger 84-88.... G3 Division....
> 
> Cool.. Small world...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey triple - welcome to SN dude. Isn't your name all about office rent?


----------



## nnn (Jan 29, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Hey triple - welcome to SN dude. Isn't your name all about office rent?


Thanks - It sure is.... I own a commercial real estate investment firm in Miami


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I knew it! Welcome.

How is the market?


----------



## nnn (Jan 29, 2010)

Not good if you own... Will be a good time to buy in another 12 months, maybe a bit longer.... 

We sold almost everything in 2007.... Now waiting to get back in....


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> I knew it! Welcome.
> 
> How is the market?


Dang Smakadoodal you must be king of trivial pursuit....ever thought about trying out for Jeopardy or " So you want to be a Millionaire"? I think you have a real shot at comming out a winner.


----------

